# Wanna meet my GIANT friends ?



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*Mr Maddox* - *Miss Lily* - *Miss Delhia*


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

GORGEOUS dogs!!! What great pics of them all just hanging out together!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics.... never knew they trimmed trees too.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow they are great. My sister owns one. They are so luvable. Who's leg is in the pic?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a lot of Canine Poundage Who's the leg model? It sure looks like they are having fun....a ton of fun


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Great pics.... never knew they trimmed trees too.


MORE LIKE LOOKING FOR A SNACK ... IN THE ORCHARD !



Thor0918 said:


> Who's leg is in the pic?


THERE ARE 9 LEGS ON THAT PIC ... WHICH ONE ARE YOU REFERRING TO ?
LOL



paula bedard said:


> That's a lot of Canine Poundage Who's the leg model? It sure looks like they are having fun....a ton of fun


#1 REAL ETHICAL ENGLISH MASTIFF BREEDER IN QUEBEC !!! :dblthumb2 :heartbeat
http://abelliomastiffs.com/ourmastiffs.cfm


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a gorgeous group! I need my trees trimmed!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, they are enormous. Lovely pics, looks like beautiful surroundings. My mom used to have a Boerboel which are South African Bull Mastiffs (supposed to be bigger too). Her name was Buffy and she was a monster of a dog. But the sweetest, most gentle thing. Except when she decided to lean against you, knocking you over to love you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

THERE ARE 9 LEGS ON THAT PIC ... WHICH ONE ARE YOU REFERRING TO ? 

hmmm....the obvious obfuscation means it's yours!!!  Are you trying to give Betty Grable a run for the money?


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, gorgeous dogs! I love that last picture, looks like a pride of lions relaxing in the shade.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> THERE ARE 9 LEGS ON THAT PIC ... WHICH ONE ARE YOU REFERRING TO ?
> 
> hmmm....the obvious obfuscation means it's yours!!!  Are you trying to give Betty Grable a run for the money?


*WRONG !!!*

*YOU'VE SEEN MY LEGS BEFORE ... *
*MUCH SEXIER ... *
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

For some reason I can't make my computer do a Wolf Whistle---but know it's there!!! That's a heck of a group you got there--kinda like a herd I'd say!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL! And of a quality that we do not see so much of here... Great toplines, shiny coats, good rears... be still my heart!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> THERE ARE 9 LEGS ON THAT PIC ... WHICH ONE ARE YOU REFERRING TO ?
> 
> hmmm....the obvious obfuscation means it's yours!!!  Are you trying to give Betty Grable a run for the money?


I agree the mastifs' legs are good but... Betty whatch out!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> I agree the mastifs' legs are good but... Betty whatch out!


I'm just jealous. When I was 13 some boys followed me home from school and were teasing me the whole way....
" I've seen better legs on a cow!"....now wouldn't that make any 13 year old girl feel good!  

I've been scarred for life


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

They look so laid back! How much property do the owners have? Do they need lots of exercise? I'm not familiar with their breed but they are interesting.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I want one! I have always wanted a Mastiff! Lily is qutie a beautiful pup


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We live next to two of the nicest mastiffs- Stella Blue and Bella. Love their 100lb heads and good natures- great pictures


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I love mastiffs. My sister fostered a puppy earlier in the year - what a sweetheart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs and they look like real sweethearts.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

T&T said:


> *Mr Maddox* - *Miss Lily* - *Miss Delhia*
> 
> View attachment 32458
> 
> ...


Love those dogs. How cute. So exactly how many dogs total do you own?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow! My nephew and his wife had two English Mastiffs. They were wonderful. Sadly, they lost them both to cancer and they lived longer than most Mastiffs do.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! Love the third picture...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*THANK YOU ALL !!!*
*MADDOX, LILY & DELHIA ARE BLUSHING ...*
*AND RETURN THE COMPLIMENTS ... TO YOUR GOLDENS !*











Sweet Katie said:


> ... Do they need lots of exercise? ...


ONCE GROWN UP THEY CAN TURN INTO REAL COUCH POTATOES ... 
STILL WAITNG FOR MISS T TO GET TO THAT STAGE !



Lexie's Mom said:


> Love those dogs. How cute. So exactly how many dogs total do you own?


THESE BABIES ARE OWNED BY http://abelliomastiffs.com/ourmastiffs.cfm
MINE ARE MR & MISS T


----------



## f4string (Jul 17, 2008)

How tall are you??? your dog is taller than you!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good grief three of them. Wonder who runs that house. ROFL THey are gorgeous.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

f4string said:


> how Tall Are You??? Your Dog Is Taller Than You!!!


Sorry I Can't Take Credit For That Sexy Leg ... 
It Doesn't Belong To Me ! 



thehooch said:


> ... Wonder Who Runs That House...


Who Do You Think ? ...
The Females Of Course !


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

T&T said:


> Who Do You Think ? ...
> The Females Of Course !


Jeeez---what a surprise!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

T&T said:


> Who Do You Think ? ...
> The Females Of Course !




:doh:doh::doh: I should have known the answer to that question.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I love those Mastiffs!!! I seriously considered one, but was afraid he'd just be too much for me to handle. I mean, that's a LOT of dog! 

They're gorgeous!! Great photos!


----------

